# CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT EMAIL



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Did anyone else get this email?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

27,000,000 I wonder how much people in California are gonna get? 
1 dollar each, ahaha because their are 27,000,000 drivers, aha!


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> 27,000,000 I wonder how much people in California are gonna get?
> 1 dollar each, ahaha because their are 27,000,000 drivers, aha!


Yeah, and 3.675 million to the laywers. With only 5k going to the original 2 plaintiffs who brought the suit forward and 2.5k to the third.

I'm expecting exactly $2.78. Hey, whatdayaknow, a minimum fare ride!!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I was hoping for at least enough to buy an island. Probably just settle for a McDonald's cb instead.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

How many drivers were there between 2012 and 2016 july 1st? If there were maybe 100,000. Be about 250.00 each. But if only 10,000 claim, then its about 2,500 each. Oh well, I wonder???


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Apparently, there's another lawsuit, Zamora v Lyft:

"A separate lawsuit, _Zamora, et al. v. Lyft, Inc._, Case No. 3:16-cv-02558-VC (N.D. Cal.), alleges that Lyft has not paid drivers all of the "Prime Time" premium payments to which they were entitled. Certain claims in _Zamora_ allege that such payments should belong to drivers even if they were not employees. This settlement would not prevent you from pursuing these claims in _Zamora_. Other claims in _Zamora_ allege that such payments were "gratuities" or "tips" (a claim that would require proving that Lyft drivers were employees rather than independent contractors). If you do not exclude yourself from this settlement, you will be unable to pursue these claims in _Zamora_."

I think the one thing that is not spoken about at all on this forum is how lyft covers cc processing fees for the tips we receive. They didn't have to, but they do. Just a thought.

And in case anyone from a different market calls me a lyft shill, do your damn homework before you post.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

The OP, class action which I just received, states that if you are a part of the lawsuit, you give up claim to any other. How would you be able to be a part of another. The email is all about points and looks hard to tell what you would get. The more you were driving the more you get. The lawyers always the winners. But in the settlement it does state that *Lyft has agreed to change its product to provide drivers with additional information about potential Lyft Pax before drivers accept ride passengers from those passengers. 
*
This is a big concession. Maybe not the destination but the destination distance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Im hoping for 500 bucks


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> How many drivers were there between 2012 and 2016 july 1st? If there were maybe 100,000. Be about 250.00 each. But if only 10,000 claim, then its about 2,500 each. Oh well, I wonder???


Why would only 10% claim?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I thought it said if you just did 1 ride you were eligible, I don't think there adding up how many rides each person did.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Aharm said:


> Why would only 10% claim?


Maybe because they miss the deadline, or opt out, conflict of interest.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> I thought it said if you just did 1 ride you were eligible, I don't think there adding up how many rides each person did.


That sounds really stupid.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Aharm said:


> That sounds really stupid.


Do you think their gonna add up every ride, and divide by the amount of drivers, and give you more money because you drove more rides.. I am pretty sure as long as you did 1 ride, or 1000 you get the same amount.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Do you think their gonna add up every ride, and divide by the amount of drivers, and give you more money because you drove more rides.. I am pretty sure as long as you did 1 ride, or 1000 you get the same amount.


I think youre right, but whats wrong with using a computer to calculate per ride. That sounds feasible to me...


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> I thought it said if you just did 1 ride you were eligible, I don't think there adding up how many rides each person did.


Actually thats exactly how they're doing it, based on a point system. It's all explained in #7:

"Points will be awarded as follows:


For each Ride given in the period from May 25, 2012, through September 30, 2012, a Class Member will receive two hundred twenty seven (227) Points.

For each sixty-minute period in Ride Mode for the period from October 1, 2012, through July 1, 2016, a Class Member will receive six hundred (600) Points.

For each sixty-minute period in Ride Mode for the period from January 14, 2013, through December 23, 2013, a Class Member will receive an additional one hundred twenty (120) Points.

For each Class Member who spent thirty (30) or more hours per week in Ride Mode in fifty (50) percent or more of the weeks in the period from May 25, 2012, through July 1, 2016, in which he or she gave at least one Ride, the points calculated above will be multiplied by 2, so that the Class Member receives double the number of Points than would otherwise be awarded."


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Well its not about how many rides you did, its about being fair. Don't you want everyone to have the same amount of money? Even if you did 10,000 rides and I only did one 1/2 mile ride? Unless its using the point system.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> Well its not about how many rides you did, its about being fair. Don't you want everyone to have the same amount of money? Even if you did 10,000 rides and I only did one 1/2 mile ride?


How is that fair? The guy who broke his back doing 10k rides or the greenie that signed up on June 30th, 2016, did 1 ride, and quit.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Because were all Californians and a Team!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What kinda payout per point?

I'd estimate my count ~300,000-400,000 lawsuit points


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Adieu said:


> What kinda payout per point?
> 
> I'd estimate my count ~300,000-400,000 lawsuit points


Can I have 100,000 points , you have too many, I have a nice lyft jacket you can have?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Because were all Californians and a Team!!


It looks like they are using a different formula than FUBER O'Connor suit. Bite me and fairness to all!!! Oops not as vested with Lyft as FUBER I take anything I can get. What are the chances 200,000 drivers are off platform and no email access?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> Can I have 100,000 points , you have too many, I have a nice lyft jacket you can have?


Is it a "unicorn" (size S or M, since they lied about vanity sizing)???


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I got a med, but looks like a Lg


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> I'm expecting exactly $2.78.


My GOODNESS! You can not even get a six inch SUBWAY for that. I would expect that at least they would give you a BOGO voucher from SUBWAY.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

How about a payout in Lyft ride credits??


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Actually got the email now, and looking at it again, it's kinda BS-ey....

The "power driver multplier" is for people who spent over 50% of their weeks with 30+ hours OF RIDES ....this being lyft, that's only possible for 80+ hour/week, surge-ignorant SF and maybe just maybe CoreLA drivers....well them and the fools who drive 30 minute out requests


That is so very bogus.... I had a $1290 Lyft week with only 17 hours of rides, to give y'all a decent perspective on just WHAT 30+ hours in "ride mode" might entail


Also....this explains why scammy scammy Lyft scrubbed that specific counter from their online drive history


....uncool, very very uncool.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Actually got the email now, and looking at it again, it's kinda BS-ey....
> 
> The "power driver multplier" is for people who spent over 50% of their weeks with 30+ hours OF RIDES ....this being lyft, that's only possible for 80+ hour/week, surge-ignorant SF and maybe just maybe CoreLA drivers....well them and the fools who drive 30 minute out requests
> 
> ...


Soooo, we are ****ed? 100 dollars?


----------



## Tdoggie (Sep 1, 2016)

I am truly curious as to how much I would get, like anyone. 

I drove in California for 6 months. I averaged 10-20 hours a week, and earned about 7500 dollars. I estimate I did somewhere in the ballpark of 300-400 rides. Any ideas?


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Tdoggie said:


> I am truly curious as to how much I would get, like anyone.
> 
> I drove in California for 6 months. I averaged 10-20 hours a week, and earned about 7500 dollars. I estimate I did somewhere in the ballpark of 300-400 rides. Any ideas?


A mchicken


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

I hope the uber employees don't get s h i t out of this because they're just as bad as uber its self. I hope they don't decide to sign up to be a driver just so they can be part of settlement amongst you drivers. Im a driver also, and I'm new so I know I don't deserve a penny unlike you veterans. I hope this works out for you guys, and I hope it doesnt work out for their employees...Assholes can't even give me some reimbursement for driving back 50 mins empty through a desolate highway. mother****ers


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

We need a class action lawsuit, for the class action lawsuit! Anyone wanna buy my Lfyt jacket? For 1000 rides. Hows 5000 dollars? It has a cool logo on it.


----------

